# Neckbeards... yea or nay?



## Bearsy (Apr 28, 2010)

What are y'all's thoughts on neckbeards? 
I'm not a fan, but unfortunately that's what I've been cursed with(for now at least) I can't wait for the day til I can grow a big, full, beard. I've wanted one since I was 5.


----------



## Zowie (Apr 28, 2010)

One of my good friends has a neckbeard and it really shows 'cause he's REALLY white with black hair. And he hates it, so after hearing him bitching about it since the time he's been able to shave, I've kind grown attached to it because he hates it so much. Sort like rooting for the underdog.

But other than that, eh. Facial hair is facial hair.


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 28, 2010)

Well, I've had a somewhat full neckbeard(ish?) for several years, and to be honest, I think it looks good on me. (And it hides my natural double chin, darn you dad!)


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 28, 2010)

Beards don't belong on necks. Ever.


----------



## StarWitness (Apr 28, 2010)

If it's well-groomed? Acceptable.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 29, 2010)

I am not really into beards and stuff, think clean shaven is far more sexy but know lots of women love hairy guys to


----------



## LovesBigMen (Apr 29, 2010)

Well it just all depends who has it, because it looks good with some and not good with others. But then again I like hairy and none hairy guys so yeah haha.


----------



## Wanderer (Apr 29, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Well it just all depends who has it, because it looks good with some and not good with others. But then again I like hairy and none hairy guys so yeah haha.



So what do you think of MY current look? 

View attachment postingpic.JPG


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 29, 2010)

like mine and should just keep growing and growing....

real men wears there beards long...food for thought. some famous men had very long beards such as Abe Lincoln and jesus christ and president teddy roosevelt. 

View attachment lonebear.jpg


----------



## warwagon86 (Apr 29, 2010)

i dont ike having a neck beard it makes me itchy and sore!!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Apr 29, 2010)

It's all I can grow ;_;


----------



## Esther (Apr 29, 2010)

I am really not a fan of neck beards. Chin beards are cool, if that's the only place a beard will grow. But once it spreads down the neck... no, no, no.


----------



## LovesBigMen (Apr 29, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> So what do you think of MY current look?




Well personaly no, but I bet many women like it :happy:
I don't want to say the look doesn't work for me it just depends with each man I guess, 
but I have to say no, but I bet there are plenty of women who melt over it.


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 29, 2010)

I dont paint with a broad brush on this one. I take it on a case by case basis.


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 29, 2010)

~da rev~ said:


> It's all I can grow ;_;



I'm with ya, I would grow facial hair on my face(other than a mustache) If my facial hair would go above my jawline, but it doesn't.


----------



## stldpn (Apr 29, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> What are y'all's thoughts on neckbeards?
> I'm not a fan, but unfortunately that's what I've been cursed with(for now at least) I can't wait for the day til I can grow a big, full, beard. I've wanted one since I was 5.



If you don't groom it, don't grow it.


----------



## tankgirl (Apr 30, 2010)

YUCK YUCK NASTY EWWWWW YUCK NASTY NASTY BAD BAD NASTY NOOOOOO EEWWWWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD ICK NOOO EWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD YUCK YUCK NASTY EWWWWW YUCK NASTY NASTY BAD BAD NASTY NOOOOOO EEWWWWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD ICK NOOO EWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD YUCK YUCK NASTY EWWWWW YUCK NASTY NASTY BAD BAD NASTY NOOOOOO EEWWWWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD ICK NOOO EWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD YUCK YUCK NASTY EWWWWW YUCK NASTY NASTY BAD BAD NASTY NOOOOOO EEWWWWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD ICK NOOO EWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD YUCK YUCK NASTY EWWWWW YUCK NASTY NASTY BAD BAD NASTY NOOOOOO EEWWWWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD ICK NOOO EWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD YUCK YUCK NASTY EWWWWW YUCK NASTY NASTY BAD BAD NASTY NOOOOOO EEWWWWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD ICK NOOO EWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD 
You get the idea.
That is NOT a good kind of scruffy. It's SCRAPPY, like leftover crap.
Neckbeards equal EPIC FAIL.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 30, 2010)

stldpn said:


> If you don't groom it, don't grow it.



*what he said EXACTLY*


----------



## Guinness (Apr 30, 2010)

tankgirl said:


> YUCK YUCK NASTY EWWWWW YUCK NASTY NASTY BAD BAD NASTY NOOOOOO EEWWWWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD ICK NOOO EWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD YUCK YUCK NASTY EWWWWW YUCK NASTY NASTY BAD BAD NASTY NOOOOOO EEWWWWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD ICK NOOO EWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD YUCK YUCK NASTY EWWWWW YUCK NASTY NASTY BAD BAD NASTY NOOOOOO EEWWWWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD ICK NOOO EWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD YUCK YUCK NASTY EWWWWW YUCK NASTY NASTY BAD BAD NASTY NOOOOOO EEWWWWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD ICK NOOO EWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD YUCK YUCK NASTY EWWWWW YUCK NASTY NASTY BAD BAD NASTY NOOOOOO EEWWWWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD ICK NOOO EWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD YUCK YUCK NASTY EWWWWW YUCK NASTY NASTY BAD BAD NASTY NOOOOOO EEWWWWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD ICK NOOO EWWW ICKY BAD NASTY BAD
> You get the idea.
> That is NOT a good kind of scruffy. It's SCRAPPY, like leftover crap.
> Neckbeards equal EPIC FAIL.



Agreed. If I'm having a beard it's not on the neck. That just looks terrible.


----------



## veil (Apr 30, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> What are y'all's thoughts on neckbeards?
> I'm not a fan, but unfortunately that's what I've been cursed with(for now at least) I can't wait for the day til I can grow a big, full, beard. I've wanted one since I was 5.




nay... i have yet to see one that isn't sparse or a bit sloppy looking. i DO like other facial hair. possibly a trimmed & shaped neck beard might work, but i have yet to see one that flatters the wearer. sorry guys in the thread...


----------



## Aurora (Apr 30, 2010)

~da rev~ said:


> It's all I can grow ;_;



That's the same for my boyfriend lol, poor guy. Most of his face is hairless. I love my freak. <3


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 30, 2010)

Aurora said:


> That's the same for my boyfriend lol, poor guy. Most of his face is hairless. I love my freak. <3



awwww, how sweet! ............wait! Freak?! 

And also, mines not quite a neckbeard in my opinion, unless by neck you mean underside of my jaw. I'd also like to add that my facial hair is quite soft actually.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 30, 2010)

and real women love them...lol


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 30, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> and real women love them...lol



Isn't that just more than a wee bit insulting to both the men who don't grow facial hair and especially all of the women who have said they don't like or prefer them in this thread? I mean, a little tact would just be lovely right about now.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 30, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Isn't that just more than a wee bit insulting to both the men who don't grow facial hair and especially all of the women who have said they don't like or prefer them in this thread? I mean, a little tact would just be lovely right about now.



I guess we're stuck as BHB's - Big Handsome Boys.


----------



## stldpn (Apr 30, 2010)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *what he said EXACTLY*



Look I don't come down totally against neck beards but the issue I have with them (at least on myself and the men I've seen growing them) is that it's difficult to keep them looking clean and well groomed. I think of it this way. If you grow a neck beard out of laziness it's bad, mostly because anything that involves hair from the shoulders up should be kept clean and well groomed. The time you don't spend shaving is less than the time you should be spending washing after eating and first thing in the morning.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 30, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Isn't that just more than a wee bit insulting to both the men who don't grow facial hair and especially all of the women who have said they don't like or prefer them in this thread? I mean, a little tact would just be lovely right about now.




tact is something I sorely lack...sounds like sugar coating which is offensive to me to some degree...

some can grow beards and others cannot and their are some who love them and some who dont and I understand that...which begs a question to be asked. why is it so many younger men seem to be hairless? not trying to be mean it is just that so many men are without hair and I wonder if they are born like that or do they shave it all off? any ideas?


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 30, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Look I don't come down totally against neck beards but the issue I have with them (at least on myself and the men I've seen growing them) is that it's difficult to keep them looking clean and well groomed. I think of it this way. If you grow a neck beard out of laziness it's bad, mostly because anything that involves hair from the shoulders up should be kept clean and well groomed. The time you don't spend shaving is less than the time you should be spending washing after eating and first thing in the morning.




I was my beard everyday and use conditioner on it everyday and think it is the height of manlyness to have a full beard but that is me and I save on rayors and shaving cream.

not too hard to keep them clean, you just need to know how to avoid somethings in life like bbq sauce lol.


----------



## stldpn (Apr 30, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I was my beard everyday and use conditioner on it everyday and think it is the height of manlyness to have a full beard but that is me and I save on rayors and shaving cream.
> 
> not too hard to keep them clean, you just need to know how to avoid somethings in life like bbq sauce lol.



don't get me wrong, I respect the beard. I'm very attached to my own. However, I think that the negative stereotypes attached to neck beards far outweigh the advantages. Seriously, when a woman sees a bhm with a neck beard they think of that guy who lives in his mom's basement playing WOW all night. It takes a lot to keep people from stereotyping a neck beard. A lot more than say a simple van dyke there are so many ways to grow your facial hair that don't look sloppy. 

View attachment beardtypes.jpg


----------



## LovesBigMen (Apr 30, 2010)

stldpn said:


> don't get me wrong, I respect the beard. I'm very attached to my own. However, I think that the negative stereotypes attached to neck beards far outweigh the advantages. Seriously, when a woman sees a bhm with a neck beard they think of that guy who lives in his mom's basement playing WOW all night. It takes a lot to keep people from stereotyping a neck beard. A lot more than say a simple van dyke there are so many ways to grow your facial hair that don't look sloppy.



Well put.:happy:


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 30, 2010)

stldpn said:


> don't get me wrong, I respect the beard. I'm very attached to my own. However, I think that the negative stereotypes attached to neck beards far outweigh the advantages. Seriously, when a woman sees a bhm with a neck beard they think of that guy who lives in his mom's basement playing WOW all night. It takes a lot to keep people from stereotyping a neck beard. A lot more than say a simple van dyke there are so many ways to grow your facial hair that don't look sloppy.



however sloppiness is truly in the eyes of the beholder and might I say it certainly did not stop Abe Lincoln from running the govt and being one of the more outspoken president of all time either.

I personally find a man with a long long beard to be sexy and attractive and men without facial hair or something that comes out of GQ to be lacking in my eyes..lacking what remains to be said...

:bow::bow:


----------



## Aurora (Apr 30, 2010)

stldpn said:


> don't get me wrong, I respect the beard. I'm very attached to my own. However, I think that the negative stereotypes attached to neck beards far outweigh the advantages. Seriously, when a woman sees a bhm with a neck beard they think of that guy who lives in his mom's basement playing WOW all night. It takes a lot to keep people from stereotyping a neck beard. A lot more than say a simple van dyke there are so many ways to grow your facial hair that don't look sloppy.



Dude, that picture. Fourth one in - chin balls.


----------



## stldpn (Apr 30, 2010)

Aurora said:


> Dude, that picture. Fourth one in - chin balls.



the french fork?


----------



## likeitmatters (May 1, 2010)

Flavor saver---men know what I am talking about......lol


----------



## Saoirse (May 1, 2010)

stldpn said:


> don't get me wrong, I respect the beard. I'm very attached to my own. However, I think that the negative stereotypes attached to neck beards far outweigh the advantages. Seriously, when a woman sees a bhm with a neck beard they think of that guy who lives in his mom's basement playing WOW all night. It takes a lot to keep people from stereotyping a neck beard. A lot more than say a simple van dyke there are so many ways to grow your facial hair that don't look sloppy.



hey there, way to speak for womankind!

My first bf had a neckbeard, mutton chops and long blond hair. He didnt play WOW at all.

and I thought he was soooo sexy!


----------



## Larry G (May 1, 2010)

I never even knew this was the proper term. I will take the devil's advocate position in this thread. I think if a person carries more fat in their neck, and this doesn't often even correlate with obesity. For example, George Lucas has a fatter neck, but is thinner otherwise, and he trims his beard to the chin.

But quite honestly, I hate it, and I think it looks rather odd. I think it looks nicer that if you grow a beard, you should grow it on the neck as all, because otherwise, it looks rather faux like someone is trying to create an illusion that isn't there.

On the other hand, I'm not against manipulating facial hair, I have a clean shaven face except for a small goatee under my mouth, whatever that is. It looks cool, but to each their own.

[Edit: Did my research, apparently, it's called a "soul patch", but whatever it is, it looks cool.]

Larry


----------



## warwagon86 (May 1, 2010)

i love my beard but as i said before the neck beard itches like hell - however i am planning on going to vegas this summer again and my housemates and myself all bought suits - and i want to grow my beard like the guy from The Hangover!!

except im going bald so i need to keep my head shaved lol


----------



## stldpn (May 1, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> hey there, way to speak for womankind!
> 
> My first bf had a neckbeard, mutton chops and long blond hair. He didnt play WOW at all.
> 
> and I thought he was soooo sexy!



Woman kind? no I'm just speaking concerning the general populace. There are exception to every rule. And every few years we go thru a phase where it's trendy to look sort of unkempt. I was in HS during the whole grunge thing.

As a general rule though, things like facial tattoos, excessive piercings, ill fitting clothes, dredlocks, mohawks, purple hair, sweats and neck beards(or anything other than a mustache van dyke or neatly trimmed beard) aren't likely to get you the kind of respect in the world that you might be deserving of, especially when it comes to businesses and social networking.

I understand well enough that just because you wear your hair a certain way doesn't mean you are a certain way. But if you're a bbw, you may already have experienced some of the hurdles and stereotypes that fat people face when they go out into the real world. And being a fat man is no different, on a very personal level, I would not encourage a bhm to go on a job interview or out on a blind date with a scraggly patchy unkempt neck beard. Being fat means some employers might assume you're going to be lazy, wearing a neckbeard you don't take care of and only wear because it allows you to "save time" by not shaving only accentuates the idea that you're a slacker.

I'm sorry but for those worried about making a first impression it just doesn't look good or send the right messages.


----------



## stldpn (May 1, 2010)

Larry G said:


> I never even knew this was the proper term. I will take the devil's advocate position in this thread. I think if a person carries more fat in their neck, and this doesn't often even correlate with obesity. For example, George Lucas has a fatter neck, but is thinner otherwise, and he trims his beard to the chin.
> 
> But quite honestly, I hate it, and I think it looks rather odd. I think it looks nicer that if you grow a beard, you should grow it on the neck as all, because otherwise, it looks rather faux like someone is trying to create an illusion that isn't there.



When I say neck beard I'm referring to the beards that just barely reach the chin line and look extremely patchy on the actual face. It's not even a robinson crusoe 





or biker beard




When I think neck beard I think Thoreau.





and as much as Thoreau was a respected literary genius. It doesn't take much reading of walden to recognize him as a text book dirty hippie.


----------



## Esther (May 2, 2010)

That is EXACTLY what I picture when I think of neck beards, stldpn. All neck, no chin. Not sweet.


----------



## Saoirse (May 2, 2010)

well then. we have different views on the beard of neck.

this is what i think of:


----------



## warwagon86 (May 2, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> well then. we have different views on the beard of neck.
> 
> this is what i think of:



see thats what i picture a neckbeard as


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 2, 2010)

warwagon86 said:


> see thats what i picture a neckbeard as



Same here :happy:


----------



## escapist (May 2, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Beards don't belong on necks. Ever.



*I 2nd that! *

Shaved, trimmed, or full grown = a choice

A body that doesn't care what you want and you just let it do what it wants = not a choice.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 2, 2010)

escapist said:


> *I 2nd that! *
> 
> Shaved, trimmed, or full grown = a choice
> 
> A body that doesn't care what you want and you just let it do what it wants = not a choice.



Amen brother!


----------



## Bearsy (May 2, 2010)

When I think neckbeards this is what I mean(minus the hateful rhetoric)
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Neckbeard


----------



## Wanderer (May 3, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Well personaly no, but I bet many women like it :happy:
> I don't want to say the look doesn't work for me it just depends with each man I guess,
> but I have to say no, but I bet there are plenty of women who melt over it.



Well, I could wish for a stronger compliment.  But thank you. If i can ever afford to take women on dates again, we'll find out how popular it really is.


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

I hate using my damn electric shaver for my neck, i always get razor burn.


----------



## warwagon86 (May 3, 2010)

Nutty said:


> I hate using my damn electric shaver for my neck, i always get razor burn.



i cant use electric shavers full stop! they dont cut my hair!! and i mean even the damn expensive ones!!!

i have to use a blade!!!


----------



## stldpn (May 3, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> well then. we have different views on the beard of neck.
> 
> this is what i think of:



Yeah that's a robinson crusoe in the early stages. Also, not exactly hygeinic looking but with a much better potential to turn into a grizzly adams beard.

To me a beard is really more on your face. When you grow it exclusively under the chin line with little neglected furry patchiness on your cheeks it just looks... absurd. 

View attachment 2008_what_just_happened_007.jpg


----------



## chicken legs (May 4, 2010)

a neckbeard doesn't inspire hickeys


----------



## likeitmatters (May 5, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> Isn't that just more than a wee bit insulting to both the men who don't grow facial hair and especially all of the women who have said they don't like or prefer them in this thread? I mean, a little tact would just be lovely right about now.




who can not grow beards or are unable to grow beards for whatever reason...food for thought.

:bow:

and what is tact? another way to soften the truth or sugar coat so not to hurt ones feelings. I would be more respectful to someone who did not do that when speaking to me in real life. I find being tactful to be a weakness in my eyes but that is me.


----------



## Kazak (May 5, 2010)

aint shaved the chin in over three years. but I don't know bout neck beards. never heard the term before.


----------



## Saoirse (May 5, 2010)

I just love hairy men. Neckbears and all. :wubu:


I think it stems from the fact that my dad has had a beard all my life. My dad is my idea of a "perfect" man. Strong, loving, family man, hard worker... and I think I just generally associated bearded men with all these things.

Not that I haven't met men who were clean-shaven and all of those things. On the flipside, I've met bearded men who were not those things at all. 

I dunno. I just love hairy guys.


----------



## Paquito (May 5, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> *who can not grow beards or are unable to grow beards for whatever reason...food for thought.*
> 
> :bow:
> 
> and what is tact? another way to soften the truth or sugar coat so not to hurt ones feelings. I would be more respectful to someone who did not do that when speaking to me in real life. I find being tactful to be a weakness in my eyes but that is me.



...people who don't have the genetics for facial hair... I can't grow a beard. The most I can grow is a faint 'stache.


----------



## WillSpark (May 5, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> who can not grow beards or are unable to grow beards for whatever reason...food for thought.
> 
> :bow:
> 
> and what is tact? another way to soften the truth or sugar coat so not to hurt ones feelings. I would be more respectful to someone who did not do that when speaking to me in real life. I find being tactful to be a weakness in my eyes but that is me.



First, quit overusing that bow emote. It doesn't mean anything in the context you use it it.

Second, There are many people who just can't. Genetic disposition, or anyone with slightly higher levels of estrogen than normal, or likewise, a lack of testoterone, or even someone who just has hair that does not make for good facial hair. For some people it just looks like they glued pubes to their face.

And third, there's a difference between tact and sugar coating. For example if someone doesn't sing well, sugar coating is saying, "well, you have a great smile, and I don't think that was the best ever, but you are still amazing." 
Lacking tact is saying, "dude, you totally suck and you should stop forever."
A normal person would say something along the lines of "well, it wasn't great, but there are some things you can do to improve. If those don't work, you might want to stop and pursue something else."

That's the line.


----------



## Zowie (May 5, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> And third, there's a difference between tact and sugar coating. For example if someone doesn't sing well, sugar coating is saying, "well, you have a great smile, and I don't think that was the best ever, but you are still amazing."
> Lacking tact is saying, "dude, you totally suck and you should stop forever."
> A normal person would say something along the lines of "well, it wasn't great, but there are some things you can do to improve. If those don't work, you might want to stop and pursue something else."
> 
> That's the line.



You stole my "tact" rant, damn. 
But tact aside, it's just common courtesy. Likeitmatters, I'm sure you're a nice person, but I haven't been on the boards very long and you've been very disrespectful and inconsiderate towards many people. You may just want to filter what you think a tad.


----------



## Melian (May 5, 2010)

Neck beards? Of any form?

OH HELLS NO, not for this bitch.

End comment.


----------



## stldpn (May 5, 2010)

Melian said:


> Neck beards? Of any form?
> 
> OH HELLS NO, not for this bitch.
> 
> End comment.



Look what the cat drug in


----------



## Wanderer (May 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> I just love hairy men. Neckbears and all. :wubu:
> 
> 
> I think it stems from the fact that my dad has had a beard all my life. My dad is my idea of a "perfect" man. Strong, loving, family man, hard worker... and I think I just generally associated bearded men with all these things.
> ...



And me stuck all the way down here in Texas... ai de mi.


----------



## LovesBigMen (May 6, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> First, quit overusing that bow emote. It doesn't mean anything in the context you use it it.
> 
> Second, There are many people who just can't. Genetic disposition, or anyone with slightly higher levels of estrogen than normal, or likewise, a lack of testoterone, or even someone who just has hair that does not make for good facial hair. For some people it just looks like they glued pubes to their face.
> 
> ...



Very well put he is mean like I am blunt, but not to the just damn disrespectful point.



bionic_eggplant said:


> You stole my "tact" rant, damn.
> But tact aside, it's just common courtesy. Likeitmatters, I'm sure you're a nice person, but I haven't been on the boards very long and you've been very disrespectful and inconsiderate towards many people. You may just want to filter what you think a tad.




Bet it would of been an awesome rant haha:happy:


free2beme04 said:


> ...people who don't have the genetics for facial hair... I can't grow a beard. The most I can grow is a faint 'stache.




Yuppers like my Big bro he can't grow a nice like anything.


Melian said:


> Neck beards? Of any form?
> 
> OH HELLS NO, not for this bitch.
> 
> End comment.



Ah this made me laugh thank you for that


----------



## Melian (May 6, 2010)

stldpn said:


> Look what the cat drug in



What the cat _dragged _in. Dragged.  

And yeah, I'm leaving a pic up in another thread for a few days, so I'll be around until I take it down, but then I believe I'll be going again.


----------



## cakeboy (May 8, 2010)

NAY. A thousand nays, ugh.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

Kazak said:


> aint shaved the chin in over three years. but I don't know bout neck beards. never heard the term before.




mine own beard is only about 7 months old and I should reach your length in another year or less.

I USE THE BOWICON BECAUSE I LIKE IT AND IF YOU DO NOT LIKE IT WILL, OH WELL SO SAD TOO BAD I SAY.


----------



## likeitmatters (May 8, 2010)

LovesBigMen said:


> Very well put he is mean like I am blunt, but not to the just damn disrespectful point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you....


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 10, 2010)

I shave my neck because otherwise my beard would merge with my chest hair. Maybe if they shoot a remake of "Planet of the Apes" I will grow my neckbeard out as a trubute.


----------

